# devel/pear Errors



## tabmow (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi,

I am trying to (re-)install the devel/pear port and I am running into some issues. The error messages are below:

```
===>  Cleaning for pear-1.9.0

===>  Extracting for pear-1.9.0
=> MD5 Checksum OK for pear-1.9.0.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for pear-1.9.0.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for pear-1.9.0
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for pear-1.9.0
===>  Configuring for pear-1.9.0
===>  Installing for pear-1.9.0
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if devel/pear already installed

Bootstrapping Installer...................
Using previously install ... ok

Extracting installer..................
Using previously installed installer ... ok

Preparing installer..................
Updating channel "doc.php.net"
Channel "doc.php.net" is up to date
Updating channel "pear.php.net"
Channel "pear.php.net" is up to date
Updating channel "pecl.php.net"
Channel "pecl.php.net" is up to date

Installing selected packages..................
Package: PEAR-stable.............................. already installed ... ok
Package: Structures_Graph-stable.................. already installed ... ok
Package: Archive_Tar-stable....................... already installed ... ok
Package: Console_Getopt-stable.................... already installed ... ok
*** Signal 11

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pear.

===>>> Installation of pear-1.9.0 (devel/pear) failed
===>>> Aborting update
```
I have rebuilt all of my php ports and dependencies, blown away my ports tree, cleaned out everything I can think of.

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## tabmow (Sep 24, 2009)

I have had a few people send me private messages saying that they are having this same issue? Anyone actually solved it?


----------



## Xrsus (Nov 6, 2009)

I am having the same issue, just so you know, you're not alone.  I've tried portupgrading everything PHP, and still nothing here either.  If I find something, I'll post it, which I hope I do, as this is on a development server that coders are waiting to use. : P


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 6, 2009)

Try contacting the maintainer (miwi@) and/or post to the freebsd-ports mailing list.


----------



## miwi@ (Nov 22, 2009)

rebuild php, try the orignal php.ini and rebuild pear, it solved 96% of all problems with pear.


----------

